# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  getting virus message

## bass

Guys, something is wrong with the forum. see attached.

----------


## *Admin*

I have someone checking but I have tried to get it to happen to me and can't what were you doing when that happened ?


Was this upon trying to log in?? trying a link from here??

----------


## *Admin*

Taken care of thanks!

----------


## bass

yes works fine now. cheers.

----------


## kelkel

Bass got confused. Stay off the porn sites......

----------


## bass

hell the way its going you-tube is doing just fine.

----------

